# Pottery Barn 2015



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

The countdown is on. There are a few items up. Nothing new...but if anybody missed out. These are back. I have the beaded skull candle and it is gorgeous!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

How much was the crow/raven pillow? I can't find these on the website..


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up!!
I love July. Not for the beach or BBQs... but the Halloween merchandise creeping onto the websites and into the stores.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see what they have this year!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Stochey said:


> How much was the crow/raven pillow? I can't find these on the website..


$39.50 http://www.potterybarn.com/products/halloween-crow-outdoor-pillow/?cm_src=AutoRel


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Me too!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I love looking at the Pottery Barn stuff for inspiration! It's not very often that I can afford their stuff - I tend to spend my Halloween money on bigger props - but I love to see if I can do a DIY version of what they put together. I need a bouncing around pumpkin smiley to show how excited I am! LOL!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

More Halloween items posted. it's bare bones but there are few standouts. Walking Dead is back with a party tub.













http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/accessories-decor/decor-all-halloween/?


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

I see a lot of stuff up!!

http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/accessories-decor/decor-all-halloween/?


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Too cool.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the salad plates and the mummy pillow.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Every time I check back there's more stuff. I like the galvanized pumpkin.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

This all looks great!

Does anybody score any after Halloween on clearance?

Or do they ever have really good coupons?

These prices are ridiculous!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some of the items are pretty interesting, although I cannot see shelling out dinero like _that_ for them. Glad that they are serious about keeping their prices in line with Macy's, Neiman Marcus, and the like


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Stochey said:


> This all looks great!
> 
> Does anybody score any after Halloween on clearance?
> 
> ...


I snagged the Coffin cheeseboard and set (orig $80) for about $20 on sale 2 years ago - I don't think the clearance was as good last year. 

I think last year there was a 30% off sale early in the season, but I am not sure. They provide a %10 off code when you sign up for their emails. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

boobird said:


> I snagged the Coffin cheeseboard and set (orig $80) for about $20 on sale 2 years ago - I don't think the clearance was as good last year.
> 
> I think last year there was a 30% off sale early in the season, but I am not sure. *They provide a %10 off code when you sign up for their emails.* Hope this helps!


Also, if you're already an email subscriber but still want a discount, create a fake event that's a day or two away and make a registry online. You can then buy items off your registry for yourself and get a 10% discount! Halloween items are available for the registry & I've used this method to get discounts on their Halloween items for the past 3 years (especially when paired with Free Shipping discounts.)


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great idea Kard! I love pottery barn halloween items!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

OMg! I'm so going to do that! Halloween is my wedding anniversary! woot, woot! Thank you so much Kardec!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Kardec251985 said:


> Also, if you're already an email subscriber but still want a discount, create a fake event that's a day or two away and make a registry online. You can then buy items off your registry for yourself and get a 10% discount! Halloween items are available for the registry & I've used this method to get discounts on their Halloween items for the past 3 years (especially when paired with Free Shipping discounts.)


Great tip!!!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

You're welcome, guys! I hope you get a lot of use out of that tip. 

PB's autumn vase fillers and lights are also pretty good. I'm surprised to see that their Halloween items are posted, but they've barely released any autumn items.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm wondering if that is just an initial posting and there will be more items, or if what we see now is all we get.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sitting here with stuff added to my cart, signed up for their emails a while ago but still haven't gotten the discount. Come on, Pottery Barn! Let's finish this business! 

I ordered the Walking Dead condiment and serve bowl stands. But I think I'll use them for the bathroom counter and transfer some cotton balls and Qtips to the condiment tray, not sure what to do with the serve bowl yet. Somehow I keep imagining a plant in it, but I don't want to drill holes in the glass.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

themyst said:


> I'm sitting here with stuff added to my cart, signed up for their emails a while ago but still haven't gotten the discount. Come on, Pottery Barn! Let's finish this business!
> 
> I ordered the Walking Dead condiment and serve bowl stands. But I think I'll use them for the bathroom counter and transfer some cotton balls and Qtips to the condiment tray, not sure what to do with the serve bowl yet. Somehow I keep imagining a plant in it, but I don't want to drill holes in the glass.


Contact customer service and they will give you the 10% today!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Themsyt I got the walking dead serve bowl stand & glass vase last year and I love it!!! It's a huge piece! I'm sure once you receive it you will definitely not want to drill holes in the glass lol I put a bunch of halloween Cheetos mini bags in mine lol not sure what I will put in it this year but I love it! It's a classic piece!


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

boobird said:


> Contact customer service and they will give you the 10% today!


Thanks, I might try. But my husband has been hanging around, and my Halloween purchases are on a need to know basis ... and he doesn't need to know. 



Spookybella977 said:


> Themsyt I got the walking dead serve bowl stand & glass vase last year and I love it!!! It's a huge piece! I'm sure once you receive it you will definitely not want to drill holes in the glass lol I put a bunch of halloween Cheetos mini bags in mine lol not sure what I will put in it this year but I love it! It's a classic piece!


That's good news! I was surprised when I read the descriptions as the images don't seem to capture the size.

ETA: I called them and they gave me the 10% off. They're supposed to ship in 7 - 10 days.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

On the home page of Pottery Barn, there's an ad for a today-only savings of 20% on a regular priced item only. Code SAVE20


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

c910andace said:


> The countdown is on. There are a few items up. Nothing new...but if anybody missed out. These are back. I have the beaded skull candle and it is gorgeous!
> View attachment 244970


I got this candle last year and it really is gorgeous!! I have not lit mine, but he has a place of honor on a bookshelf all year. 

Allow me to suggest that those so minded, get on the D.L. & co email list. "Yikes their stuff is so expensive", you're thinking. So it is.... but you wait for the 50-75% off sales, which you'll know about since now you are on their email list, right? 

For instance, just the other day, I scored this candle which is normally $75 [!!!] for..... $15. Its off sale right now, but just wait. 









http://www.dlcompany.com/Momento-Mori_c_18.html


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

NO, SCUSE ME!! *This* is the one I got and he is still $15!!

http://www.dlcompany.com/Orange-Skull-Candle-with-Mandible_p_707.html


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Also adorning my mantel: This guy, and I got him from a Rue La La sale about 3 yrs ago, he's on sale for $15 too. Sheesh! 









Life-size, I love this piece. I mean, $15 that's practically free. 

OK excuse threadjack, I love PB too.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Serpentia said:


> Also adorning my mantel: This guy, and I got him from a Rue La La sale about 3 yrs ago, he's on sale for $15 too. Sheesh!
> 
> View attachment 245249
> 
> ...


I was just looking at the website. Thanks for the link! I wondered what the sizes on these were as it doesn't state. If it's lifesize definitely worth $15! Thanks for the info


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes its definitely life-size, worth the money and comes in a lovely box. All DL stuff comes exquisitely packaged.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Spookybella977 said:


> Themsyt I got the walking dead serve bowl stand & glass vase last year and I love it!!! It's a huge piece! I'm sure once you receive it you will definitely not want to drill holes in the glass lol I put a bunch of halloween Cheetos mini bags in mine lol not sure what I will put in it this year but I love it! It's a classic piece!


Haha, I received it today and you were right, that's a huge bowl! In fact, it came in two boxes, the bowl was shipped separately. 

Didn't get my condiment set yet, apparently there was a mixup at UPS and it was delayed one day, so likely tomorrow. I think I'll forget the cotton balls and Qtips idea and just keep them both for the kitchen ... chips and dips.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I am so excited for their Halloween stuff to come in. I was looking on ebay and thinking the prices were crazy and now I see those resellers just jack up.

I just love the spooky aspen branch. Does anyone know if they will come back this year? I, of course will wait till it goes on sale.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Themyst I'm glad you received them! When I received the two huge boxes I was like what is this?!? Lol never expected it to be that big lol but I love it  let me know what you think of the condiment set it's on my wish list


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Go to work part time (10 hours per week minimum) for Pottery Barn or Williams-Sonoma. You get 40% off either store.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pottery Barn Kids has stuff online!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Is this all they will have? I really hope not.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm not sure about Pottery Barn Kids, as work didn't give us an update on that line. However, Pottery Barn Teen will be getting back into the Halloween scene this year after being out of.it for.a couple of years. The decision to get back in is because PBK sizes stop at 7/8 and a lot of parents were requesting larger sizes. They will also have some fun decorations.

On another note, Williams Sonoma also has a few Halloween items up, mostly food..but it's all starting to roll in!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

You work at PB? If so, is there a way you can find out if the spooky branches will come back? The picture is posted above.

I don't know why I never bothered to check out pb for Halloween items before.


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

I never thought to check pottery barn for items! They have some really beautiful stuff. I really like the look of this pumpkin drink dispenser. Have anyone purchased this from them? 

http://www.potterybarn.com/products...=E:decor-all-halloween&lineid=12&catalogId=41


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Oooh I like this at PBK but it needs to go on sale.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

punkpumpkin said:


> I never thought to check pottery barn for items! They have some really beautiful stuff. I really like the look of this pumpkin drink dispenser. Have anyone purchased this from them?
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/products...=E:decor-all-halloween&lineid=12&catalogId=41



I bought this Pumpkin Dispenser last year and love it!


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Hollowman68 said:


> I bought this Pumpkin Dispenser last year and love it!


Would you happen to have any photos of it in action? Also, did you use a stand for it? I usually do for drink dispensers but I not sure what size stand to get to make sure it is wide enough to support it. I was looking at this spider stand but it is almost as much as the dispenser! http://www.potterybarn.com/products...ODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

punkpumpkin said:


> Would you happen to have any photos of it in action? Also, did you use a stand for it? I usually do for drink dispensers but I not sure what size stand to get to make sure it is wide enough to support it. I was looking at this spider stand but it is almost as much as the dispenser! http://www.potterybarn.com/products...ODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


I believe I do have some photos. I'll post them tonight when I get home. 

I used a stand I got from Homegoods last year. That spider one should work as well!


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Hollowman68 said:


> I believe I do have some photos. I'll post them tonight when I get home.
> 
> I used a stand I got from Homegoods last year. That spider one should work as well!


That would be so great! Thanks so much. If you have it on hand, could you measure the bottom of it so I can compare it to the spider stand? If it is not handy, don't worry about it.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

there is free shipping today only. That might help with the cost if your thinking about buying something. Note: I have read on Fb lots of people have complained they would place an order and the next day or same week it goes on sale and pb won't give a price adjustment.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

punkpumpkin said:


> That would be so great! Thanks so much. If you have it on hand, could you measure the bottom of it so I can compare it to the spider stand? If it is not handy, don't worry about it.


I will measure it for ya!


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

themyst said:


> Thanks, I might try. But my husband has been hanging around, and my Halloween purchases are on a need to know basis ... and he doesn't need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who did you call because when I called the main number, they wouldn't give me a code on the phone. They said they sent it in an email but I have yet to receive it.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Call back again and again until you get a rep that will give it to you


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

punkpumpkin said:


> Who did you call because when I called the main number, they wouldn't give me a code on the phone. They said they sent it in an email but I have yet to receive it.


I just called the main number, and they wouldn't give me a code, but only took my order on the phone. It was pretty funny because I expected a code so I could finish my online order, but when they insisted doing it over the phone, I said well I don't want my husband to hear and he's just left the room for a while, so the guy hurried up with my info and even spoke in a lowered voice, lol.


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

I will try to call again later after work if I can. I called once and also tried the live chat. They said on the phone they couldn't give me the code because it's generated by the corporate office. But I didn't think to try to order over the phone. I have never done that!


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

I got the walking dead serving bowl and condiment set and the pumpkin drink dispenser today. I am very happy with both but I love the drink dispenser! I did imagine the walking dead guys to be of a heavier metal than they are for the price. I thought they would have more heft and stability to them. I don't think they will fall over per say, but they are not the "iron" type I thought they were from the look of them. Looking back I see now they are made of aluminum. Just a lot of money for aluminum. Pictures to come!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Looking forward to your pictures


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

punkpumpkin said:


> I got the walking dead serving bowl and condiment set and the pumpkin drink dispenser today. I am very happy with both but I love the drink dispenser! I did imagine the walking dead guys to be of a heavier metal than they are for the price. I thought they would have more heft and stability to them. I don't think they will fall over per say, but they are not the "iron" type I thought they were from the look of them. Looking back I see now they are made of aluminum. Just a lot of money for aluminum. Pictures to come!


Yes, I got the Walking Dead serving bowl and condiment set also - and while I like them for their nice size, I think I expected a little more detail. Don't ask me why, they look exactly like they do in the pictures. Actually, I was surprised at how large the serving bowl was. Well, it's a neat idea anyway. Not too many people I know will have anything like this on their tables.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks to the heads-up about the free shipping a couple days ago, I ordered all 4 of the PB Kids Halloween plates (the witch, the cat, the JOL & the spider) and then I just could NOT resist getting 2 of the Halloween placemats too. My kiddos are almost 4 and not yet 2, so these items will last me quite a while, and we normally do a Halloween party playdate for the younger set, so I'll be able to use them as party ware & decorations. Plus, I figure the placemats can double as a runner for my dining room table early in the month of October too. 

http://www.potterybarnkids.com/shop/halloween/halloween-tabletop/?cm_type=gnav


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Received an email today: Pottery Barn having a one day 20% off one regularly priced item, code VT9T-96KH-H3QF . Today only!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up I just wish for the item I want they had free shipping. 

Does anyone know if this is all they ate going to have for Halloween?


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

The prices on those glass skull shot glasses! Amazon has them for $3.42 a piece and shipping is free.
http://www.amazon.com/Fred-Friends-...sim_79_53?ie=UTF8&refRID=07T66QRD705HH0T4XGZG

I still wish they would come out with a larger size of those glasses.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I just found the shot glasses on Amazon yesterday, and put them in my cart. 
I love the patterns on the Halloween Icon salad plates, but I wish they had dinner plates to match. I already have a lot of nice themed salad plates, but people always want a big plate for the buffet.
Last year I got two of the skeleton hands martini glasses on sale (I think they were 50% off, and it was a little before Halloween). I love the design, but one of the glasses came loose from the stem in-or-before shipping. They came packed in their own boxes, which makes me think it was never securely glued when made.) It would have been awful to have one come loose while in use at a party-- broken glass, wet, stained costume. For their looks, I'd like to have a dozen of them, but now I wouldn't get them even if they were in my price range. I think the bat and the skeleton stemware looks great, too, but I wouldn't trust them. 
I have the Walking Dead Condiment Set and the Serve Bowl Set from prior years and I really like them. Right now I'm debating the Bath Bucket. I'm just not sure whether it will have enough impact to warrant the money, even at 20% off.
_______________________________________ 
Just filled out an order, and the shipping + tax amounted to the same as the discount, so I'm passing. I'm very glad I have the pieces I have, but they'll have to do unless there's an amazing sale.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Coupon Code

Today Only Williams Sonoma 20% off one item, plus Free Shipping for your entire order. On the site the code is 20OFF1


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Also I found this cool metal wall sculpture. I'm sure crafty people can make her, I just like the way she looks. http://www.potterybarn.com/products/witches-cottage-wall-art/?


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

These are cool and they aren't under the All Halloween Tab. I especially like the pitchfork card holders.

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/jack-o-lantern-candy-basket/?pkey=cwhats-new-dine-entertain&

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/pitchfork-card-holder/?pkey=cwhats-new-dine-entertain&

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/black-widow-spider-card-holder/?pkey=cwhats-new-dine-entertain&

http://www.potterybarn.com/products...e-bottle-bag/?pkey=cwhats-new-dine-entertain&

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/black-cat-wine-glass/?pkey=cwhats-new-dine-entertain&


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

c910andace said:


> Also I found this cool metal wall sculpture. I'm sure crafty people can make her, I just like the way she looks. http://www.potterybarn.com/products/witches-cottage-wall-art/?
> View attachment 246810


We could, if we had laser cutters at our houses! [Sure wish I did....] 

Pretty cool anyways, tho.


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Finally got a chance to take some photos of the pottery barn items I purchased! I am pretty happy with them overall, but I am still waiting for the bowl for the walking dead serving bowl item. So I will post that photo later. The condiment bowls are a good size. 4 1/2 inches across and 2 1/2 inches deep. Would hold a decent amount of dip or some other item. Maybe even just dry ice and colored water for a cool effect. Any other ideas you guys might have I would love to hear! 

The spider stand works perfectly with the pumpkin drink dispenser! I was nervous they wouldn't fit eachother.


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

c910andace said:


> Also I found this cool metal wall sculpture. I'm sure crafty people can make her, I just like the way she looks. http://www.potterybarn.com/products/witches-cottage-wall-art/?
> View attachment 246810


Super cute. I feel like I need a second job just to find my halloweeness.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Has anyone here ordered the PB wine glasses online before? I think it's interesting that the skeleton & black cat wine glasses say online sold in a set of2, but the bat wine glasses are sold individually. (Same price on all 3 items) I called PB help line last night & the customer service rep said that the black cat glasses are sold online in sets of 2. So, I ordered one set. Hoping that in my package 2 arrive but I thought it was odd!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Jezebelle said:


> Has anyone here ordered the PB wine glasses online before? I think it's interesting that the skeleton & black cat wine glasses say online sold in a set of2, but the bat wine glasses are sold individually. (Same price on all 3 items) I called PB help line last night & the customer service rep said that the black cat glasses are sold online in sets of 2. So, I ordered one set. Hoping that in my package 2 arrive but I thought it was odd!


 Yeah, I mentioned I'd bought the skelly hands martini glasses and one of the two fell apart before I got it. If you get any metal-and-glass stemware from PB, make sure the parts are very firmly connected before filling them to avoid any mini-disasters.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, good to know! I will definitely check them when they arrive! I was hoping they would have a new design for the martini glasses this year, I'd like to buy a pair, but would like something different than the skeleton hands. Any other retailers with interesting stemware for halloween?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

My order from Pottery Barn Kids came in. I ordered two of the rigid cork-type placements & one each of the spider plate, JOL plate, witch plate & cat plate. Unfortunately, they sent me 2 JOL plates and no witch plate, despite my paperwork being very clear on what I ordered. I called customer service and to my surprise, they told me to keep the extra JOL plate & they will send the witch plate out to me. So I guess the mistake just worked out in my favor since I got an extra plate out of the deal. 

As far as the items go, they are all very cute. The placemats in particular are REALLY adorable! I plan to use them as a short runner in the middle of my black dining room table ~ when the kids aren't using them, anyway. 

http://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/halloween-placemat/?pkey=ctabletop-halloween-tabletop&


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

Jezebelle said:


> .... Any other retailers with interesting stemware for halloween?


TJezebelle, this may not be what you are looking for, but, Pier 1 has some interesting painted wine glasses. 

http://www.pier1.com/holiday-season...ay.price":{"order":"asc","mode":"avg"}}~EDGE~


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Ha! I was just about to also recommend Pier 1's stemware!


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachments/general-halloween/245018-pottery-barn-2015-a-skelly.jpg

OH NO! I ordered this Walking Dead condiment set on July 10 ... when I received the package I pulled out the skeleton guy just to see him and then put him back in the box, ignoring the other little box in there ... well this morning I just got it out again intending to set him up with some creamer and sugar for my coffee area, and to my HORROR when I opened the little box some glass came spilling out! One of the small bowls is completely broken up.

LESSON LEARNED. I should have opened the little box when I received the package back in July.

I will contact Pottery Barn tomorrow to see if they will replace the bowl, but since it is over 30 days since the original purchase, I might be out of luck. I do hope they can at least provide me with the bowl manufacturer info so I can get a replacement. I really hope they are good about this, I am really bummed.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Unbelievable! I looked up Pottery Barn's customer service number, and they are actually open Saturdays and Sundays also! So I called them, admitting that this was completely my fault for not checking the bowls back in July, and they told me to box up my original order, set it out for UPS tomorrow, and they'll pay to return it and send me a new one! 

This is customer service that I am just not used to these days. I am so happy!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Regarding Pottery Barn's customer service, I posted on page 7 here that I had ordered some things from PB Kids. I was pleased with how they handled my slightly incorrect order. It's true that you really feel well-served when you run into a company who will do the right (and quick!) thing anymore!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Good Morning!

Got an email this morning. For today Only, ALL HALLOWEEN is 30% off plus free shipping!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks JB. Is there a code?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> Thanks JB. Is there a code?


Welcome!

No, prices are automatically marked with the 30% off and you'll see the free shipping in your cart.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for that. I just bought the glass pumpkin drink dispenser, the wooden dispenser stand, and two sets of mouth blown pumpkin glasses. Will be a nice addition to the food table for the Halloween party. Now to find the perfect punch recipe (for teens!).


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a problem. I have the Walking Dead condiment set and planned on putting salsa and sour cream in the bowls. However, in the meantime, I had it on my counter and kept my husband's Coffee Mate in one bowl and sugar in the other ... but he took them off because the bowls swing around while you try to get anything out of them making it difficult to manage. This will not be good for a bunch of kids having a Halloween party, so now I must find a different use for it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

If the bowls swing, I'd probably go with candy - maybe the Halloween wrapped mini Peppermint Patties. They're a size that's easy to grab, but still you could stand some in each bowl, and if people are worried about their breath, they always come in handy! 

I don't think you could go wrong with candy corn either - cute in the bowls but not messy or too tough to grab.


----------

